# HGVC reservation system w/Mac



## loosefeet (Mar 17, 2012)

We are only using Apple products at home-there'sthe ongoing inability to get flash, so I can't use the new reservation system.  Anyone able to figure out a way to have access?  I can't look for some places like New York with the Classic res system.


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 17, 2012)

*It will never run on Apple mobile devices*

Adobe can't even get it to run on Android.

Use your Apple Computer running OSX

A player for OSX is listed here:

http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/alternates/#fp

I haven't tested it because I agree with Steve, Flash is an abomination.

Heres a page to troubleshoot problems with OSX install

http://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player/kb/installation-problems-flash-player-mac.html


----------



## zora (Mar 18, 2012)

I use firefox on my Mac and it opens up the revolutions reservation system.  Safari won't open it.


----------



## ada903 (Mar 18, 2012)

I bought an iMac 27 inch two weeks ago and I have no problem opening the Hilton new reservations system on Safari.


----------



## mshatty (Mar 18, 2012)

You make have to purchase a virtual machine software, Parrallels or VM Fusion and then install a full version of a Windows operating system in order for your Mac to work on that website.  Mac's are nice computers but cannot and do not operate 100% in the virtual internet world.

Try the Firefox route first before you spend $250 to $300 in new software.


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 18, 2012)

mshatty said:


> Mac's are nice computers but cannot and do not operate 100% in the virtual internet world.



Can we agree they operate 100% of the open standards?


----------



## Asl18940 (Mar 18, 2012)

I use an iMAC.  There is no compatibility issue with the newer reservation system on my computer, and I do not run any of the parallel or similar programs.  There may be something "clicked" on your safari preferences that is causing this issue.


----------



## loosefeet (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks all.  I am going to upgrade to the latest software, so will see if that fixes things.  Although, I have an IPad 2 and it won't launch.


----------



## pierceit (Mar 18, 2012)

I access the reservation system just fine from my MacBook Pro laptop using Safari.

The reason you are having issues is Apple does not include the Safari Flash plug-in by default like they used to on new Macs.

Just go here to download it:
http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/

-Cheers


----------



## pierceit (Mar 18, 2012)

I just re-read some of the posts and your issue may be the Apple device you are using.

If you are using a Mac computer (MacBook, MacBook Pro, iMac) then just download the Flash plugin and you will be able to access the reservation system.

If you are using an iOS device (iPad or iPhone) then you will not be able to currently use the reservation system because they do not natively support Flash.

If you are using an iOS device, on the app store (accessed via your iPad or iPhone) there are some apps you can purchase that are supposed to allow Flash.  They are (in no particular order) Photon Flash Web Browser and Cloud Browse, etc.  With these apps, you access www.hgvc.com via the app (not Safari).  The app creates the connection to the website from one of their servers which has a browser that supports Flash, then it transfers that view to your iOS device.  I know this is probably more info than you might want to know, but you might want to research these as they may help.  

Probably, the only reliable fix will be for Hilton to have their web developers re-code the reservation system using HTML5 instead of Flash.  Then it will work on all devices.

-Cheers


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 18, 2012)

pierceit said:


> Probably, the only reliable fix will be for Hilton to have their web developers re-code the reservation system using HTML5 instead of Flash.  Then it will work on all devices.
> 
> -Cheers



No. Hilton needs to dump Revolution and upgrade the Classic to HTML 5. 

We want to make fast reservations based on accurate and timely availability. 
We dont need silly flashing graphics wasting our time.


----------



## Remy (Mar 18, 2012)

Mac computers run the Revolution system just fine. iOS devices can only run the classic system. Click the "Classic" link below Revolution's giant "BOOK NOW" link.

You do not need Parallels to run a virus-infested OS on your pristine machine of awesomeness.


----------



## Maverick1963 (Apr 24, 2012)

Now Revolution does not run on Mac.  I tried Safari, Chrome and Opera, but all stopped downloading the data at 30%.  They should bring back Classic.  The situation is unacceptable.


----------



## eugeneleemd (Apr 24, 2012)

looks like the classic button is gone now. only revoltution is avail now for new bookings


----------



## Krysia (May 4, 2012)

So after three emails and being told I would get a reply soon, today was told that  "I have been made aware that we have added the links to Adobe for MACS on the Revolution page.  Also, I will be meeting with our I.T. developers next Thursday to discuss rolling out fixes and new additions that were in development for the site.  You are correct in that exact timetables and target dates should be met." Not really sure what this means as it still doesn't work...and when I replied was put back in input email he_ _. So pretty much they do not believe that there are a number of MAC/Iphone/Ipad users that are owners?


----------



## Tamaradarann (May 4, 2012)

*Notebook Air Works, I Pad doesn't*



loosefeet said:


> We are only using Apple products at home-there'sthe ongoing inability to get flash, so I can't use the new reservation system.  Anyone able to figure out a way to have access?  I can't look for some places like New York with the Classic res system.



My Notebook Air works fine with the revolution system, or as well as the revolution system can work.  My wife I Pad does not work since it needs different software which cannot be loaded onto the I Pad.


----------

